

Ask HN: Why didn't Stack Exchange dethrone BBoard? - sown

It seems like there are a lot of BBoard run communities. Why couldn't Stack Exchange dethrone BBoard as the community board of choice?
======
abronte
I don't think that was really their goal. They wanted to make a better
question and answer platform. If I wanted to talk about video games in
general, I wouldn't go to a Q&A site about video games to talk about them, I
would go to a BBoard type of a community. They both have their audiences and
both fit needs of different communities.

Joel talks a little about Bboards in his interview on Mixergy and talks about
their vision with developing Stack overflow and stack exchange in the first
place. <http://mixergy.com/stack-exchange-joel-spolsky-interview/>

~~~
KC8ZKF
Jeff Atwood has stated in podcasts that one of the goals of Stack Exchange was
to kill phpbb and its ilk.

e.g. <http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2010/03/podcast-85/>

~~~
whimsy
Luckily, phpbb is free.

~~~
sown
Good point. :)

I guess SE could have provided a good way to have a ready-made, slick
interfaced 2.0 with hosting and everything put together. I dunno.

------
sown
Another question: would a migration tool to move away from phpbb to SE have
helped?

